# net/py-matrix-synapse failing to work



## lory (Jun 20, 2022)

Hello, after update to py38-matrix-synapse-1.60.0 and today to py38-matrix-synapse-1.61.0, synapse not starting:


```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/synapse start                                   
Starting synapse.
```


```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/runpy.py", line 185, in _run_module_as_main
    mod_name, mod_spec, code = _get_module_details(mod_name, _Error)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/runpy.py", line 111, in _get_module_details
    __import__(pkg_name)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/synapse/app/__init__.py", line 18, in <module>
    from synapse.util import check_dependencies
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.8/site-packages/synapse/util/check_dependencies.py", line 58, in <module>
    set(metadata.metadata(DISTRIBUTION_NAME).get_all("Provides-Extra")) - DEV_EXTRAS
TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not iterable
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/synapse: WARNING: failed to start synapse
```

FreeBSD version 13.0-RELEASE-p11.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2022)

Did you update the rest of your installed packages too?


----------



## lory (Jun 20, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Did you update the rest of your installed packages too?


Yes, all packages are up to date.


----------

